# farmacia strike Valencia Region



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there is almost certainly to be a strike of the farmacias next week in the Valencia Comunidad - Monday to Wednesday

they are trying to put a stop to it though El Consell intenta frenar la huelga de farmacias - Informacion.es

a google transñated version of the same story Google Translate

and an English press report Costa News - Chemist to strike next week


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there is almost certainly to be a strike of the farmacias next week in the Valencia Comunidad - Monday to Wednesday
> 
> they are trying to put a stop to it though El Consell intenta frenar la huelga de farmacias - Informacion.es
> 
> ...


That would tie in with my comments elsewhere then about a neighbour who went to the doctors recently and wasn't given all the meds on his prescription. He was told by the nurse that Valencia had run out of money. The neighbour had to buy his meds from the farmacia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> That would tie in with my comments elsewhere then about a neighbour who went to the doctors recently and wasn't given all the meds on his prescription. He was told by the nurse that Valencia had run out of money. The neighbour had to buy his meds from the farmacia


I had a chat with Toni who runs our local farmacia yesterday - he is so upset about the strike & doesn't want to, but really has no option - and how is he supposed to pay his staff (one of whom is pregnant) if he doesn't get his payments??

it seems it's their turn this year - this time last year a lawyer I know who does a lot of 'legal aid' criminal work hadn't been paid by the govt. for over 3 months


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

was told today by farmacia in Quesada that they will be closed for the three days. This may also include Tues when they are supposed to be the on call farmacia


----------

